# emacs & Mac OS X



## bencecc (6 Février 2010)

La question a déjà été posée...mais elle date d'environ 5 ans...j'ai regardé un peu partout et aucune réponses ne convient...

Je voudrais pouvoir faire des crochets [ ], des accolades {}, des backslach \ et autres signes rigolos type opérateurs logique sous emacs via mon mac...

je dois utiliser emacs dans le cadre de mes études et ne veux en aucune façon me servir du terminal pour coder (si tant est qu'il soit possible d'effectuer ce type de caractères dans un buffer(?) emacs ouvert dans la fenêtre du terminal)...

Je suis à la limite de balancer mon mac de m'acheter un Dell merdique sur lequel j'installerais un ptit ubuntu...

Le premier qui me réponds  "alt+shift+(" ...je lui pète la gueule...et lui conseille vivement d'aller pêcher à la traine dans un océan moins déchaîné...

Si la seule solution est de paramétrer différemment le clavier je suis preneur mais par pitié pourriez vous s'il vous plaît l'expliquer de façon super claire et très détaillée...

Si je chope le mec qui à fait le portage d'emacs sur Mac OSX je lui dévisse la tête et je lui chie dans le cou après lui avoir foutu dans l'cul le paquet de merguez congelées qu'il voulait vendre à la fête de l'Huma... 

Par avance merci...vive les logiciels libres...mais pas la politique d'ostracisation de certains de leurs plus dignes représentants...


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Février 2010)

bencecc a dit:


> La question a déjà été posée...mais elle date d'environ 5 ans...j'ai regardé un peu partout et aucune réponses ne convient...
> 
> Je voudrais pouvoir faire des crochets [ ], des accolades {}, des backslach \ et autres signes rigolos type opérateurs logique sous emacs via mon mac...
> 
> ...



alt+shift+("


----------



## bencecc (6 Février 2010)

enfoiré d'nazi...


----------



## ppierre (6 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite avant tout remercier avec ferveur les développeurs travaillant sur emacs, blablabla.

Ensuite, dis-nous sur quelle version d'Emacs tu travaille. Sur mac il y a emacs.app, aquamacs et emacs sous X11.

J'utilise la version disponible à http://homepage.mac.com/zenitani/emacs-e.html (emacs.app) et ça marche sans souci avec alt-shift-() etc...

Pour Aquamacs, le réglage par défaut est inadapté -> http://www.emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki/AquamacsFAQ#toc4

Un peu plus de détails sur le problème permettra sans doute de le régler. A moins que l'ordinateur ne soit passé par la fenêtre et que la ville soit à feu et à sang.

Pierre


----------



## bencecc (7 Février 2010)

Bonsoir Pierre la version est la 23.1(9.0) téléchargée sur le site de gnu (http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/)...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h24 ----------

je viens d'essayer ta version &#8719;r et ça marche...je t'aime


----------



## ppierre (9 Février 2010)

Content d'avoir pu t'aider!

Cette version possède un mode plein écran très pratique: M-x mac-toggle-max-window (M-x fait référence à Meta-x, ce qui revient à pomme-x avec cette version de emacs).
Autre conseil: pour la coloration syntaxique automatique, menu options -> customize emacs -> specific option -> font-lock-global-modes
là tu choisis "all" et tu cliques sur "state" et choisis "save for future sessions".

Bon travail!


----------



## Valmont_Dantès (5 Octobre 2011)

Si ça peut en aider certain... (et ça marche du feu de Dieu)
http://momsse.fr/blog/?p=9


----------



## thunderheart (7 Octobre 2011)

Emacs n'est pas bon pour la santé, ses raccourcis sont à l'origine de milliers de cas d'arthrose.
As tu essayé Vim ?


----------



## shub2 (30 Octobre 2011)

Essaie *PopChar Pro* , tu devrais trouver ton bonheur. 

Et en plus tu peux écrire en russe, en hébreu, en arabe, en coréen, en ce que tu veux ... 
Si par hasard tu sais comment éliminer ce message que j'ai en lançant un shell qui ouvre un fichier _.profile_ auquel il est associé un <EOF> mal placé , donc si tu sais dis-moi ....

J'obtiens cela quand j'ouvre Terminal:

Last login: Sun Oct 30 10:18:17 on console
-bash: /Users/Mon_Nom/.profile: line 47: syntax error: unexpected end of file


----------



## duthen-mac (14 Février 2012)

shub2 a dit:


> Essaie *PopChar Pro* , tu devrais trouver ton bonheur.
> 
> Et en plus tu peux écrire en russe, en hébreu, en arabe, en coréen, en ce que tu veux ...
> Si par hasard tu sais comment éliminer ce message que j'ai en lançant un shell qui ouvre un fichier _.profile_ auquel il est associé un <EOF> mal placé , donc si tu sais dis-moi ....
> ...



Si tu me montres ton .profile en entier (ou au moins les 47 premières lignes), je peux probablement te répondre (si c'est encore d'actualité!)


----------



## newben (13 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens de voir un lien intéressant pour pouvoir naviguer sur emacs avec un mac et dans de bonnes conditions. Les raccourcis clavier marche enfin : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/162896/emacs-on-mac-os-x-leopard-key-bindings

A++,
Newben


----------

